# Chocolate coated cherries.



## Stew (21/11/20)

Found this recipe on a Vaping forum. Looks nice but no idea how it tastes. Please give feedback if you try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (21/11/20)

Wow 24% concentrates
That's very high 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/11/20)

TPA milk choc and TPA cherry extract are usually used at fairly high percentages but almost always below 7%. 

This is not to say that it won't work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

Would be reducing cherry extract to about 3% but adding 2% Inawera cherries in liqueur!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (24/11/20)

Cheaper just to buy the box of chocolates

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (24/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Cheaper just to buy the box of chocolates


I will vape on 100ml of E-Juice longer than the box of chocolates lasts.


----------



## Stranger (25/11/20)

Yes but if you share the box of chocolates with your SO .... you will get sexy time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

